# Refrigerator in the trunk alternative



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

Having a small refrigerator in the trunk, accessible through the skisack door above the rear seat armrest, IS cool (OK, pun intended), but not very practical for multiple reasons:

Astronomical cost for the VW Factory Option Retrofit ($1995 from OEMPLUS).

Small volume for any inexpensive portable 12V refrigerator kluge with a door that matches the size of the skisack door (wine or large soft drink bottles cannot fit vertically through the door or horizontally inside the refrigerator).

The hassle of constructing a kluge and the difficulty of not having it look like a kluge.

Loss of trunk space (a lot for the factory option, less so for an inexpensive kluge).

Almost impossible for a front seat passenger to access with no one along for the ride in back.


I've found a German made alternative that overcomes all these drawbacks:

Costs only $93 online, including shipping.

Large useable volume (16 qts); designed for two large bottles plus food.

No loss of trunk space; sits in the middle of the back seat and also functions as an arm rest.

Doesn't look out of place because it was designed for its place; gray colors match a gray interior.

And some other practical features:

Held in place by a designed-in slot for the rear middle seat belt.

Short power cord run on top of the driveshaft tunnel from the refer to the console power outlet.

Can be set to turn off when the engine isn't running to avoid draining the battery.

Can also be used to heat things.

Bottle rack is removeable and short shelf can fold up to maximize interior volume.


Website with technical specifications where I bought mine: www.boatandrvaccessories.com/TB-15G.htm.


Here's the pix.


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi,

Looks like a very interesting option.

One question though, about noise. Isn't it too noisy ?

Z.


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

Looks very good, Eric.

What mats are you using in the back?

Steve


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

Zaphh said:


> Isn't it too noisy ?


Noiseless, for all practical purposes. With the car parked and idling can't even hear the fan sitting next to it in the back seat. Have to turn the engine off to hear anything. Cooling/heating system is thermoelectric (no compressor). Only noisemaker is a small diameter cooling fan underneath the front bottom.


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

steveskinr said:


> Looks very good, Eric.
> 
> What mats are you using in the back?
> 
> Steve


Rhino Mats. Don't show dirt, scrape marks, etc. at all, rubber bottom makes them waterproof, and the name is indicative of how they wear.

You can check them out at: http://www.customautoaccessories.com/Rhino-Auto-Mats.html.

I'm sure you could Google and find other sources/prices.


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

Anybody know how I can get the factory refrigerator for a 4 seater?


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

53 0val said:


> Anybody know how I can get the factory refrigerator for a 4 seater?


Maybe you can order it through VW Individual. A friend of mine just ordered one for his 5-seater and it was no problem. OEMPlus doesn't have the one for the 4-seater. I don't know if they differ much physically (they probably do). However, ordering stuff from the US for a car that is no longer sold might be more difficult, I don't know. 

If VW cannot order the one for the 4-seater, you can ask them if they can order it for the previous generation Audi A8L. I have the refrigerator from the A8 installed in my 5-seater, and it fit perfectly (the door part has the same dimensions). The big advantage of the VW fridge is that it has a compressor, so it is actually a 'real' refrigerator meaning it can cool stuff from room temperature to about 6ºC. This compared to low-cost car coolers which are only capable of keeping stuff cool. It can even be set to freezer mode. This means you can leave soda cans and water bottles in the fridge permanently, and don't have to put them in your house fridge before you can take them with you. The trunk space loss is actually minimal, and I prefer having two 'alcoves' left and right to put stuff in so that they don't move around in the trunk. The Phaeton trunk is big enough as it is.

It's actually a very popular option here. Most people I know with the saloon Audis, Mercs and Phaetons have had the factory fridge installed. It might be a European thing, though 

The part number for the Audi fridge is 4E0 088 400. Since there was also a 4-seater Audi A8L, there is probably one that fits the 4-seater Phaeton. There's actually one on sale on eBay UK: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Cooler-Audi-A8-4E0-D3-/120671351662


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks Jim.......

I'll investigate the Audi connection as well.

Bob


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Refrigerator*

Hi Bob,

I have a 5 seater Refrigerator in my agents office in texas.

I also have the 4 seater version to.


Regds Tony


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

You have a PM Tony....

Bob


----------



## payday (May 13, 2010)

plastech said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> I have a 5 seater Refrigerator in my agents office in texas.
> 
> ...


How much for the 5 seater fridge.


----------



## sidepick (Mar 11, 2010)

*5 Seater Fridge*

I am interested in the 5 seater fridge also.

Thank You

Richard


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

Update Tony?


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*5 seater*

Sorry for the late reply Just come back from working in Huston,
5 seat version cost me $700 not including shipping, Its been sat in a box in my agents office I was going to fit it to my last Phaeton just never got round to it and the new Phaeton doesn't have a ski sack fitted.


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

So are you going to sell the 4-seat version?


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Interesting how this thread has evolved.

Fighterguy's post was for a low cost (


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Thinking some more on this, I have come to realize that a built-in refrigerator would be just the ticket for the next time someone pulls up next to us and asks:

"Pardon me, would you have any Grey Poupon?"

:laugh:

Victor


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

Fighterguy said:


> Having a small refrigerator in the trunk, accessible through the skisack door above the rear seat armrest, IS cool (OK, pun intended), but not very practical for multiple reasons:
> 
> Astronomical cost for the VW Factory Option Retrofit ($1995 from OEMPLUS).
> 
> ...


What about current draw? I looked at a couple of Waeco products,and the stated current draw seems about 4 amps, is this a reasonable current for the cigarette socket to provide?


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

You can draw up to 10A on a cigarette lighter plug.

P.


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

Zaphh said:


> You can draw up to 10A on a cigarette lighter plug.
> 
> P.


Thanks for the information, I will go ahead and get the fridge!


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

For those who continue to work up a thirst while driving or those who need cool storage for their Grey Poupon, an OEM refrigerator is available on the *Phaeton parts* classifieds (though apparently specific for a four-seater) at a more reasonable cost than was mentioned in this thread. 

Victor


----------



## phaetonenvy (Jun 2, 2006)

I recall an affordable alternative found by a forum member at walmart. It fit the ski pass thru perfectly and cost 49 or 50 dollars...using the 12v in the trunk for power. I will look for the thread and post a link. He posted a part number and photos...


----------

